# Krampus Mask



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Have you seen this? In some European countries they dress up like Krampus, the evil sidekick of St Nicholas, who punishes bad children. While its not Halloween related, its pretty crazy stuff. I saw this a few months ago and then I saw this video on youtube with cool masks, costumes and glowing eyes. Check it out, this could be a cool addition to a costume or a prop. The effect of the eyes is really sweet and pretty scary. Some of the costumes are just incredible, really elaborate and scary as hell for a little kid. Im definitely going to be researching this a little more.

Quick one:


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Of course Stiltbeast is all over this. Awesome.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are some awesome costumes. Who knew Christmas could be scary.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might enjoy this thread that was posted over in the Costumes and Makeup forum on this topic:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29784

I'm glad I never ran into any of these creatures when I was a child


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Roxy!


----------

